# Monster energy juice



## Cloudgeek (17/5/17)

HI DIYers!!

I'm very curious if anyone has successfully mixed a monster energy juice, I recently bought a juice from the vapeshop that was called wide awake, it was awesome, however I haven't been able to find that juice again. Iam hopefull that a mad scientist on here has some ideas or a recipe for me...

PLEASE....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DirtyD (17/5/17)

@KZOR @thumptrump


----------



## jprossouw (17/5/17)

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1343676/EN3RGY MON$T4R

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cloudgeek (17/5/17)

jprossouw said:


> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1343676/EN3RGY MON$T4R



Thank you, have you tried this recipe?


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (17/5/17)

Looking at the comments, this seems to be pretty close to the Monster Energy Drink.


----------



## Cloudgeek (17/5/17)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Looking at the comments, this seems to be pretty close to the Monster Energy Drink.



I thought so too, the only other recipe I have found contains champaigne and green goblin, which isn't even close.

I will have to try this one, its such a pity I cant find the wide awake anywhere, it was such an awesome juice.


----------



## jprossouw (17/5/17)

Nah not yet, but will give it a go soon


----------



## Scott (17/5/17)

Cloudgeek said:


> Thank you, have you tried this recipe?


Thanks for sharing the link. I have immediately noted the ingredients for my next order. Cheers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cloudgeek (18/5/17)

After searching high and low, I located my long lost bottle of juice, the juice was made by Vapxstacy and was the red label Wide awake, to my surprise there was still about 5 or 6 ml in the bottle, I immediately dripped it and vaped away. I went onto the various search engines and eventually got a cell phone number of a lady that may be the owner of Vapexstacy, after sending a WhatsApp, I got a reply and have found the juice, I will have to order very soon.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dooky (19/2/19)

jprossouw said:


> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1343676/EN3RGY MON$T4R



Anyone have the recipe? It’s marked as private. Remember seeing it and keen to give it a try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (19/2/19)

Dooky said:


> Anyone have the recipe? It’s marked as private. Remember seeing it and keen to give it a try.



http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1381283/Monster Energy

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/247967/Monster Energy v1

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1857305/Monster Energy Flavor west

https://www.99juices.com/recipes/5464/#.XGteV6BS8kI

Reactions: Like 3


----------

